# 1953 Ford 800 attaching post pounder question



## tknecht10 (Aug 13, 2016)

I have a 53 Ford 800 and trying to hook and older Shaver post pounder to it to built fencing. I just bought tractor with in past month so just learning about it. I have hooked up the post driver but the 3 point hitch will not lift the driver. Can the driver be to heavy for this tractor? Also I can not get the post driver to work off the hydraulics on the tractor. Any suggestions on what to try or if these 2 dont work together. I have used the driver recently with different tractor so I know driver is good. 
Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy tknecht10, welcome to the forum. 

Your problem is a 60+ year-old hydraulic system! See item #3 on the attached diagram. This is a test port to check your pump's pressure capability. Screw a 3000 psi pressure gauge into this test port and see how much pressure your hydraulic pump produces. It should produce 2000+ psi.


----------

